# Acrylic Paintings by Buck Roberts



## Buck

Some of my canvas originals. Acrylic brush and knife. Some acrylic spray paint.


----------



## Mike

Wow, Buck! Those are very impressive. How long does a painting like the first one take you to do? How long have you been painting for?


----------



## Buck

The Sylvester Stallone took somewhere in the neighborhood of 40-45 hours to complete.

I took up painting seriously in March of 2010.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

great work!! i am a huge fan of art, its nice to see people putting in the work


----------



## cassiopeia

LOVE these. The Stallone was is all together incredible. I think it would be cool to add a solid color background to him. Just an opinion. You did a great job on the second one too. (Alyssa Milano, I think?) Especially on her mouth and teeth. Nice work.


----------



## Terminator9217

Wow buck nice job. I am trying out Water color myself and then Acrylic. I am also painting portraits and what ever I decide at the timIe. I painted Shannon Dorothy, Patric Swecy and Bob Dylon. I have painted other faces just to make up something. But all these are done in Oil. I also did charcoal portraits of faces I made up, except for Tyler and i forgot the name of the other fella but they are together on the same drawing and they are from Arosmith group. I still don't know how to post anything on this forum or any other forum for that matter, but hay that's a good job, keep it up.


----------



## Buck

Upload your images to photobucket or another image hosting site. Hotlink them using the share option. Copy and paste the code from in share options. It's easy. For bulletin bored like this one it will be the BB code option. Other forums allow HTML in their posts.


----------



## Buck

cassiopeia said:


> LOVE these. The Stallone was is all together incredible. I think it would be cool to add a solid color background to him. Just an opinion. You did a great job on the second one too. (Alyssa Milano, I think?) Especially on her mouth and teeth. Nice work.


Using a solid color background on really makes monochromatic images pop off the canvas. I used an acrylic spray paint for most of this one. The Stallone I wanted to give a really serious look so I did in greyscale only.


----------



## DLeeG

Buck said:


> I took up painting seriously in March of 2010.


 Wow!!

Can I ask how old you are? I only ask besause you've been painting seriously for less than a year.


----------



## Buck

I'm 32 years old.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Excellent work! I love the use of color in the second one and the striking orange background. You've captured the essence of each one perfectly. Beautiful job!


----------



## fhyde

That is some amazing work! I really want to work more acrylic with knives now...that's a very clean look.


----------

